

Service for Generating Different HTTP codes. (418 I'm a teapot) - fekberg
http://httpstat.us

======
xxdesmus
Nice alternative to [https://httpbin.org/](https://httpbin.org/)

Any chance you'd consider writing up how to deploy your code on Azure?

~~~
slace
I pointed Azure at my github account and it automatically deploys -
[http://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/web...](http://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/documentation/articles/web-sites-publish-source-control/#Step7)

~~~
xxdesmus
very cool, thanks for the heads up.

